# Had to vacate my treestand - Occupy Toronto Movement Hits the Bushlot



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

If that's the Occupy Toronto movement, I'm not going there for sure. As for that blackie climbing the tree I'm in? A hard rain would come a' falling :archer: :wink:


----------



## hillwilly (May 20, 2011)

He's tresspassing, shoot em n tag em


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

He may have squatters rights lol.


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

Well at least the treestand lives up to the weight limit might even exceed it alittle.

Matt


----------



## LAWhitetail (Oct 29, 2011)

Holy crap! #4, definately, then #2, 1, 3 respectfully.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

how bout yell "its comin right for me" then shoot it in self defence


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Shaky,

Not many people will get that......but I appreciate it!!!!!


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

Now only if deer would do that ! It would make deer hunting more interesting and easier to fill your tag ! Get to your stand and don't even need to climb it - point/aim/and shoot !!!!


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

very funny pictures!
I guess he just had to have a sit a rest ....


----------

